# Website Update.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

The new Ulitmate Blokes BBQ Boards are now online… or at least a few of them… more will follow as time allows..

This one is for the pirate in all of us…









Take the picture…. up load… make a new entry… write a description etc… all takes time…
So for now there are 3 and one in the Sheilas section…

Slip over and have a look..

HERE

I have also streamlined the whole site and changed the theme … so any constructive criticism/comments are sought…
Thanks for all the wonderful advise and help given when I first started out with this…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks good Larry.

Lee


----------



## brianlee (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice idea with the Jolly Rogers. I like it.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Larry: A great site. God luck with them.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

The Torque Center picture doesn't show for me.

Steve.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

It looks good Larry.

They all have "characters"; I particulary like the xxxx gold.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I love it!! Bloke boards, and Sheila boards!!! What will you think of next??


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

Looking good Larry.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

good one Larry


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

One of my neighbors would love this one. He is a pirate.


----------

